# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شماره ی یه دانشجوی دانشگاه بقیه الله رو اگه کسی داره بفرسته واسم

## mjnabavi

سلام . اگه کسی شماره ای ، تلگرامی ، واتس آپی ، صفحه ای و ... چیزی از یه دانشجوی بقیه الله داره لطفا واسم بفرسته . خیلی واجبه . ممنونم

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> سلام . اگه کسی شماره ای ، تلگرامی ، واتس آپی ، صفحه ای و ... چیزی از یه دانشجوی بقیه الله داره لطفا واسم بفرسته . خیلی واجبه . ممنونم


تو نت سرچ کنید یه وبلاگ دارن دانشجوهای بقیه الله...اونجا بپرسین فک کنم جواب بدن

----------


## va6hid

من سه ماهه دارم تلاش میکنم شما خونمونو حفظ کنم نمیتونم |:

از ما شماره دانشجو میخای  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aries

> من سه ماهه دارم تلاش میکنم شما خونمونو حفظ کنم نمیتونم |:
> 
> از ما شماره دانشجو میخای


اونم دانشجوی بقیه الله :Yahoo (21): 
جدا از شوخی من دوستم سال پیش رفت پزشکی بقیه الله
ولی شمارشو ندارم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mojtaba2420

برا پزشکی؟

علوم آزمایشگاهی خوبه؟(پسر)

----------

